# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Shkëlqimi i shkurtër i elitës

## Xhuxhumaku

*Shkëlqimi i shkurtër i elitës* 


_Dr. Robert Elsie_

_Kulmi letrar në shqipërinë e viteve 30_ 

B rënda një periudhe prej pesë vitesh në mesin e viteve tridhjetë, u realizua një hap i madh përpara në fushën e letërsisë. Në poezinë, Lasgush Poradeci botoi përmbledhje lirike të mahnitshme: Vallja e yjve, Constancë 1933, dhe Ylli i zemrës, Bukuresht 1937; Migjeni, i sëmurë rëndë nga tuberkulozi, arriti ta dërgonte vëllimin e hollë Vargjet e lira, Tiranë 1936, në shtyp para se vepra e tij të ndalohet dhe se poeti vetë të vdesë; dhe Gjergj Fishta paraqiti versionin përfundimtar të epikës së pashoqe Lahuta e malcís, Shkodër 1937, me tridhjetë këngë. Në fushën e prozës shqiptare u botuan: romani nihilist Nga jeta në jetë - Pse!?, Korçë 1935, nga Sterjo Spasse; përmbledhja e dytë e tregimeve të Ernest Koliqit, Tregtar flamujsh, Tiranë 1935; romani i mirëpritur i kritikës sociale, Sikur t'isha djalë, Tiranë 1936, nga Haki Stërmilli; dhe vëllimi i parë i tregimeve të Mitrush Kutelit, Nete shqipëtare, Bukuresht 1938. Edhe Migjeni i botoi njëzet e katër skiza të mprehta nëpër gazetat e ndryshme brënda pesëvjeçarit 1933-1938 dhe e mbaroi dorëshkrimin e pabotuar, Novelat e qytetit të veriut, 1936. Në fushën e dramës, Etëhem Haxhiademi e mahniti publikun e kulturuar me tragjeditë klasike të cilat, edhe pse nuk ishin gjë e re nga përmbajtja, e treguan një finesë të padëgjuar dhe të paparë në skenën shqiptare. Aq shpejt sa letërsia, u zhvillua edhe zhurnalizmi, i cili që nga koha e Rilindjes, vazhdoi të luante në rol themelor në afirmimin e kulturës kombëtare. Nga moria e gazetave javore dhe mujore nacionaliste jetëshkurtra që dolën në qytete të ndryshme të Ballkanit, u zhvillua një zanat zhurnalistik me cilësi që i shërbeu përhapjes së informacionit, qoftë politik, kulturor ose letrar. Me gjithë strukturat primitive që zotëroheshin akoma në kohën e Ahmet Zogut (1895-1961), të bërë tashme Zogu i Parë, Mbreti i Shqiptarëve, shtypi u zhvillua në mënyrë liberale. Botuesit, po të kishin kujdes të mos kritikonin familjen mbretërore dhe politikën e jashtme të mbretit, mund të botonin si të donin. Cenzura ekzistoi, si në çdo diktaturë, dhe herë pas here gazeta u mbyllën, por situata kurrë nuk ishte aq tmerrshme se sa në periudhën pas ?çlirimit'. Në krahasim me vendet e tjera në vitet tridhjetë dhe dyzet, relativisht pak libra u botuan në Shqipëri. Kjo ishte rezultat i mungesës së zhvillimit ekonomik si dhe i analfabetizmit të lartë. Leximi i librave mbeti argëtim për një pakicë shumë të vogël meshkujsh. Një rritje e dukshme në prodhimin letrar, bile lulëzimi i kulturës së shkruar në Shqipëri varej atëherë shumë nga revistat dhe gazetat letrare të kohës të cilat i ofruan shumë shkrimtarëve të rinj një mundësi botimi dhe përhapën vepra dhe idera në tërë vendin. Revistat katolike të Shkodrës, si Hylli i Dritës (1930-1944) i Gjergj Fishtës, Zâni i Shna Ndout (-1944), dhe Leka (1929-1944), vazhduan të luanin një rol të rëndësishëm në përhapjen e ideve. Për komunitetin mysliman doli në Tiranë revista Zâni i naltë (1923-1938) e cila informoi lexuesin mbi kulturën islame në Shqipëri dhe në Lindjen e Mesme. Por kishte edhe shumë revista të mira jofetare që ndihmuan në afirmimin e kulturës së shkruar të kohës. Revista mujore liberale Minerva (1932-1936) u botua në Tiranë ndër të tjerët nga Tajar Zavalani (v. 1976), artisti Odhise Paskali (1903-1985), Nebil Çika (v. 1944) dhe Stefan Shundi (1906 - ca. 1944). Shumë prej këtyre zhurnalisteve bashkëpunuan në revistën kulturore Illyria (1934-1936) në të cilën Migjeni botoi prozën dhe poezinë e parë. Një hap i madh përpara u realizua me revistën Përpjekja Shqiptare (1936-1939) e Branko Merxhanit (v. 1976). Për përhapjen e iderave të të majtës progresiste kishte edhe revista dyjavore ABC (1936) të Petro Markos dhe Bota e Re (1936-1937) komuniste të Korçës. Më vonë dolën revista mujore Shkëndija (1940-1943) e themeluar nga Ernest Koliqi, Fryma (1944), Revista letrare (1944) dhe Kritika (1944). Me kohë, kultura e kësaj periudhe filloi të tregonte gjurmët e polarizimit midis Lindjes dhe Perëndimit. Shqipëria ishte prekur fillimisht shumë pak nga iderat dhe idealet e Revolucionit të Tetorit në Rusi, me gjithë se një sasi e vogël figurash intelektuale e kishin vizituar Bashkimin Sovjetik në kohën e Stalinit: Fan Noli (1882-1965), i njohur më vonë si Peshkopi i Kuq, shkrimtari Haki Stërmilli (1895-1953), poeti rebel Sejfulla Malëshova (1901-1971) dhe Tajar Zavalani. Padrejtësitë sociale në Shqipëri, të theksuara akoma më shumë nga një diktaturë gati bizantine, si dhe ngritja e Italisë fashiste mbushën mendjen e shumë intelektualëve të viteve tridhjetë që të interesoheshin për komunizmin sovjetik, ose të paktën për ndonjë lloj socializmi, për të luftuar kundër varfërisë dhe shfrytëzimit të masave fshatare. Polarizimi i ideologjive u theksua akoma më shumë me fillimin e Luftës Civile të Spanjes në vitin 1936. Shkrimtarët Petro Marko (1913-1991) dhe Skënder Luarasi (1900-1982) dhe një kontingjent shqiptarësh u nisën për në Katalonjë për ta marrë pjesë në Brigadat Ndërkombëtare. Idera socialiste zhvilloheshin në Shqipëri, por në të njëjtën kohë zhvilloheshin edhe idera fashiste. Një figurë mjaft interesante e kulturës shqiptare të viteve tridhjetë ishte Branko Merxhani, botuesi i revistës Përpjekja Shqiptare që nga tetori i vitit 1936. Merxhani e kishte të qartë se vendi i tij ishte i pazhvilluar në çdo drejtim, edhe intelektualisht, dhe bëri thirrje për një rilindje shpirtërore të cilën ai e quajti Neoshqiptarizmi. Kjo rrymë intelektuale hyri në shoqërinë shqiptare afër vitit 1928, me gjithë se rrënjët i kishte në Rilindjen Kombëtare të shekullit nëntëmbëdhjetë. Duhej tani në Shqipërine e pavarur një identitet kombëtar, një vetëdijë shqiptare për ta nxjerrë miletin nga errësira dhe injoranca. Shqipërine e quajti një qënie e kufizuar së jashtëmi dhe e pakufishme së brëndshmi. Së bashku me shkrimtarin fashist Vangjel Koça (1900-1943), Merxhani e paraqiti Neoshqiptarizmin në vitin 1929 në gazetën gjirokastrite Demokratia dhe në vitin 1930 në revistën Neo-Shqiptarizmi. Neoshqiptarizmi e kishte për bazë nacionalizmi ideologjik. Në formën e mirëfilltë ishte një lëvizje kulturore dhe jo politike. Në fjalët e Merxhanit: ?Politikë s'ka! Vetëm kulturë!? Me kohë, Neoshqiptarizmi u bë një kundërpeshë ideologjisë më të politizuar socialiste dhe internacionalizmit të majtë. Edhe pse ishte një krijim shqiptar, Neoshqiptarizmi duhet shikuar ne suazën e ideologjive nacionaliste të tjera të Evropës së viteve njëzet dhe tridhjetë: hellênikótêta greke, kryesisht nën diktaturën e gjeneralit Joanis Metaksás (1871-1941) të viteve 1936-1940, italianità italiane në kohën e Duçes italian Benito Musolini (1883-1945), dhe hispanidad në Spanjen fashiste të gjeneralit Fransisko Franko (1892-1975). Ngadalë ngadalë ato u bashkuan për të krijuar fashizmin evropian, i cili e solli një diktaturë brutale dhe panjerëzore kudo në Evropë. Shkrimtarë shqiptarë të viteve tridhjetë u tërhoqën, u mahnitën nga Perëndimi dhe u përpoqën ta zbulojnë rolin e Shqipërisë në Evropë. Kjo ishte një temë kryesore në shtypin letrar të kohës. Një sasi e madhe intelektualësh kishin qenë jashtë vendit dhe kishin parë shoqerinë perëndimore. Duke ardhur nga vendi të cilin, sipas shprehjes së njohur, ?e don Zoti sepse u ndryshua aq pak që nga koha e krijimit të botës?, ata ishin të tërhequr, por gjithashtu të çorientuar, të tmerruar me gjendjen e Shqipërisë. Fjala Perëndim në Shqipëri kishte një kuptim disi të paqartë duke qenë se vendi perëndimor më afër Shqipërisë ishte Italia fashiste e Musolinit. Me 7 prill 1939, diskutimi intelektual mbi rolin e Shqipërisë në Evropë u bë i tepërt pasi trupa italiane pushtuan Durrësin, Vlorën dhe Shëngjinin për ta kolonizuar gjithë Shqipërinë. Është puna e historianëve për të vlerësuar në çfarë masë përqafimi kulturor italian i Shqipërisë dhe më vonë pushtimi drejtëpërsëdrejti politik i vendit ishin një fitim ose një humbje kulturore në atë fazë të zhvillimit. Shumë shpejt erdhi një luftë botërore. Polarizimi i ideve evropiane të Lindjes së Re dhe të Perëndimit të Ri, d.m.th. të komunizmit dhe të fashizmit, solli me vete konfrontimin përfundimtar në Shqipëri, si dhe kudo tjetër në Evropë, gjatë të cilit vendi ju nënshtrua vullnetit të pamëshirëshëm të ekstremistëve politikë dhe ushtarakë, dhe gjatë të cilit shkrimtarë dhe intelektualë të të gjitha krahëve politike u detyruan të përgjunjeshin. Nuk e teprojmë kur themi se jeta intelektuale dhe kulturore shqiptare kishte arritur një kulm nga mesi i viteve tridhjetë deri në gjysmën e parë të viteve dyzet. Për herë të parë ekzistonte në Shqipëri një letërsi moderne bashkëkohore me cilësi. Kombi shqiptar qe arritur në moshë. 

Kjo periudhë, një lloj kohe e artë, solli një lulëzim, por një lulëzim tepër të shkurtër në hije të katastrofës e cila do të shfaroste gati gjithë prodhimtarinë letrare dhe kulturore për më shumë se njëzet vjet. Edhe një herë në historinë e kulturës shqiptare burbuqet e letërsisë u mblodhën. Edhe një herë rrënjët e bimës u prenë.  

Milosao.

----------


## petrol

*Shkëlqimi i shkurtër i elitës.*
Nga  shkrimi i mësipërm shkëpus paragrafin: 
Shkrimtarët Petro Marko (1913-1991) dhe Skënder Luarasi (1900-1982) dhe një kontingjent shqiptarësh u nisën për në Katalonjë për ta marrë pjesë në Brigadat Ndërkombëtare. 
Meqë Robert Elsie, si shumë studjues të tjerë që iu imponuan censurës dhe propagandës së shkuar, vetëm kaq mund të ofronte  për shkrimtarin " oponent të padëshiruar" Skënder Luarasi dhe kontributin e tij në elitën letrare te viteve 20-30-të,  për studjuesit dhe kureshtarët rekomandoj  një material më të zgjeruar tek forumi shqiptar, fjalë kyçe Skënder Luarasi, Personaliteti, veprimtaria dhe vepra letrare prej nga ofrojmë një informacion më të gjerë.



Petro Luarasi

SKËNDER LUARASI: BIO-BIBLIOGRAFI


1. Biografi
Skënder Petro Luarasi u lind në Luaras të rrethit të Kolonjës, më 19 janar 1900. Kreu arsimin fillor në mësonjëtoret shqipe të drejtuara nga i ati, Petro Nini Luarasi, në Korçë (1909) e Negovan (1910-1911). Në vitin 1912, me rekomandim të shoqërisë atdhetare Përparimi, nisi studimet në Robert Kolegj, Stamboll-Turqi me bursë nga Fondacioni amerikan Charles Crane. Pas një viti u kthye në atdhe për të ndihmuar familjen që po përndiqej nga forcat pushtuese greke dhe i ndërpreu studimet pasi autoritetet greke ia mohuan lejen e kalimit. Më 1916 emigroi në Sh.B.A ku studjoi në Easton Academy dhe American International College-Springfield Mass, në Sh.B.A, deri në vitin 1920. Në këtë periudhë u dallua si veprimtar atdhetar, qe inisiator e një nga themeluesit e shoqërisë Lidhja e Studenteve Shqiptarë (1918) dhe editor i organit të saj, Studenti (1920) ku botoi disa artikuj. Së bashku me të vëllanë, Dhimitrin, iu përgjigj thirrjes së Kongresit të Lushnjës për të kontribuar në Shqipëri. Për dy vjet punoi si sekretar e mësues në shkollat e Kryqit të Kuq të Rinisë Amerikane në Elbasan. Me bursë të shtetit shqiptar studjoi në Austri në Gjimnazin Klasik, Fraishtadt (1922-1926) dhe u diplomuar në Fakultetin e Filozofisë të Vjenës (1930) në degën Letërsi Moderne.
Skënder Luarasi qe përkrahës i bindjeve politike të Fan Nolit. Së bashku me të vëllanë iu gjendën me armë në dorë në ditët e fundit të qeverisjes dhe e përcollën kur u largua përgjithnjë nga vendi.
Në vitet 1926-1927 ai u zgjodh kryetar i shoqërinë Albania të studentëve shqiptarë në Austri dhe editor i organit të saj, Djalëria. Për shkak të qëndrimit politik, një artikulli që botoi më 28 nëntor 1927 në revistën Djalëria dhe protestës ndaj shpalljes së Shqipërisë monarki, iu pre bursa nga shteti shqiptar dhe më pas u arrestua.
Pasi përfundoi studimet, ministri i arsimit Hilë Mosi e ndihmoi të punësohej si arsimtar në Shkollën Teknike Amerikane (1930-1931). Për shkak të pikëpamjeve e veprimtarisë së tij të padëshiruar e transferuan në disa shkolla të mesme: në Institutin Tregëtar të Vlorës (1931-1933), në gjimnazin e Tiranës (1933-1934), në gjimnazin e Shkodrës (1934-1935), ku drejtoi edhe konviktin e saj Malet tona si dhe sërish në gjimnazin e Tiranës (1936). Në këtë periudhë kreu një veprimtarisë të gjerë social-kulturore e emancipuese me nisma, eskursione dhe grupe teatrale rinore, kontribuoi për zhvillimin e arsimit në frymë kombëtare, laike, demokratike e antifashiste dhe ndihmoi në organizimin e disa shoqatave dhe revistave progresive. Skënder Luarasi konsiderohej një nga përfaqësuesit më elitarë të inteligjencies së re shqiptare, i cili u vu nën shënjestrën e agjenturës fashiste dhe u persekutua nga regjimi që e burgosi tri herë: në janar 1928, në janar 1931 dhe në gusht 1935. Ndonëse gjendej në kushte të vështira, i ndaluar dhe i censuruar, u dallua në krijimtarinë letrare: në publicistikë, dramaturgji dhe përkthime.
Në 14 dhjetor 1936, Skënder Luarasi u nis vullnetarisht për të mbrojtur Republikën Spanjolle në luftë kundër intervencionit nazi-fashist. Nga dokumentat arkivore provohet që ai është i pari antifashist që u nis drejtpërdrejt nga Shqipëria për në Spanjë duke u bërë shembull për disa nga nxënësit, shokët e një shoqe, Justina Shkupin, të cilët e pasuan. Duke vlerësuar personalitetin e tij, shtabi i Brigadave Ndërkombëtare i besoi detyra të rëndësishme si përgjegjës i vullnetarëve shqiptarë në Shtabin Ballkanik, shef i propagandës dhe i censurës, redaktimin dhe botimin e revistës Vullnetari i Lirisë në gjuhën shqipe (për daktilografimin e materialeve dhe si gazetar kontribuoi Petro Marko). Ndërkohë ai përgatiti dhe transmetoi disa emisionet radiofonike në gjuhën shqipe nga radiot Valencia, Madrid e Barcelona. Ato janë të parat programe shqip në historinë e radiodifuzionit shqiptar dhe me platformë antifashiste.
Në këtë periudhë, shkroi disa artikuj në revistën Vullnetari i Lirisë dhe në organe të tjera.
Mbas marrëveshjes për largimin e forcave të Brigadave Ndërkombëtare, në 13shkurt 1939, Skënder Luarasi u largua nga Spanja për në Francë, ku vuajti persekutimin në kampet e përqëndrimit në St.Cuprien, Gurs, Vernet dhe Bordo. Dashuria dhe malli për atdheun e familjen, dëshira për të kontribuar sa më shumë për Shqipërinë e lirë, bëri që përkundër kërkesës së vëllait dhe Fan Nolit, në vend të SHBA të zgjidhte riatdhesimin.Pas nëntë vitesh lufte e vuajtjesh në Spanjë e Francë, më 13 qershor 1945, Skënder Luarasi u kthye në Shqipëri. Në fillim u mirëprit nga personalitetet më të larta të qeverisë, u zgjodh përfaqësues i Kolonjës në Kongresin e Parë të Frontit Demokratik dhe deputet i Kolonjës për një legjislaturë. Gradualisht u përball me realitetin antidemokratik, me presionet dhe interesat joparimore të disa klaneve të përkrahura nga kreu i diktaturës me të cilin që në takimin e parë pati mospërputhje mendimesh.. Për pasojë, edhe ndaj Skënder Luarasit u zbatua principi  Ose me ne, ose kundër nesh. Rrugë të mesme ska!
Skënder Luarasi punoi kryesisht si arsimtar në shkollat e mesme të Tiranës: në liceun e Tiranës dhe Teknikumin Financiar (1946-1948), në Institutin e Shkencave (1949-1954), në Ndërmarrjen e Botimeve Shtetërore (1954), në shkollën pedagogjike, në Institutin e Gjuhësisë dhe të Historisë dhe në Universitetin e Tiranës. Më 1960 kontribuoi në çeljen e degës së gjuhës angleze, të cilën e drejtoi për disa vjet. Në vitin 1967 e nxorën në pension. Luarasi qe në grupin nismëtar të themelimit të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve.
Në mbledhjen themeluese mbajti fjalimin programatik që u diskutua në dy ditë dhe drejtoi një seancë të mbledhjes.Gjithashtu u zgjodh për disa muaj anëtar i bordit të botimit të organit të lidhjes së shkrimtarëve, ku botoi disa artikuj e përkthime. Për shkak se kundërshtoi metodat antidemokratike të udhëheqjes dhe përkrahu Sejfulla Malëshovën e përjashtuan si anëtar nga lidhja e shkrimtarëve. Më pas përballoi përndjekje të gjerë, ia hoqën të drejtën e botimit dhe ia fshinë emrin nga tekstet shkollore dhe botimet e ndryshme. Edhe pas ripranimit në Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve, në vitin 1954, ndonëse për fasadë respektohej, iu kufizuan përgjithnjë të drejtat e botimit pasi etiketohej shkrimtar borgjez, i cili nuk pajtohej me normat e realizmit socialist. Në këtë periudhë botoi kryesisht përkthime, biografi historike, një dramë dhe artikuj studimorë e me tematikë historike Shpesh veprat e shkrimet nuk i botoheshin, i përgjysmoheshin, madje në disa raste edhe i shtrembëroheshin qëllimisht duke i shtuar paragrafe te papërshtatshme. Nën këto kushte të vështira, Skënder Luarasi arriti të botojë një pjesë të krijimtarisë së tij deri sa u nda nga jeta më 27 prill 1982.
Deri në vitin 1990 krijimtaria e tij në monografi, publicistikë, drama, studime letrare e historike, nuk analizohej shkencërisht dhe nuk përmendej në botimet shkollore e akademike
Mbas rrëzimit të sistemit totalitar, personaliteti i Skënder Luarasit është nderuar e rivlerësuar në Shqipëri dhe në Kosovë.
Krahas vlerësimit si Qytetar nderi i Ersekës dhe dekorimit me Urdhërin e Flamurit e Nderi i Kombit, mban emrin e tij biblioteka e qytetit të Ersekës, shkolla e mesme teknike në Therandë-Kosovë, një shkollë 8-vjeçare në Tiranë, disa rrugë në qytete të Kosovës e në Tiranë. Tashmë ai zë vend në fjalorin enciklopedik shqiptar dhe në botimet akademike.
Por, sikurse përmendë, ndihen mungesa e një biografie serioze, bibliografia e veprës së tij apo studime të mirëfillta shkencore mbi krijimtarinë e tij që vazhdon të zbulohet e botohet.

2. Bibliografi
Kontributin e Skënder Luarasit në lëmin letrar do ta paraqesim në periudhat : 1917-1944 dhe 1945-1982  (2011) .. pasi vazhdon botimi i veprës së tij.
Në periudhën 1917-1944 kontribuoi në:
- Publicistikë. Shkroi me dhjetra artikuj: studime letrare e historike, reportazhe, portrete, esse, kritikë e satirë, në organe të rëndësishme brenda e jashtë Shqipërisë.
Ndër artikujt më të rëndësishmit përmendim: Letërsia moderne në Shqipëri, 25 vjet indipendencë, Naim Frashëri, Lasgush Poradeci-Vija themeltare, Popullsia e Kosovës
- Dramaturgji: Shkroi dramat Agimi i Lirisë dhe Liria.
Përkthime: Botoi disa vepra të njohura të letërsisë botërore si : Vilhelm Teli nga Schiler, Sakuntala nga Kalidasa, Enoh Arden nga Tennyson, Përralla nga Oscar Wilde ndërsa  Lirika nga Li Taj Pe dhe Prometeu i lidhur nga Percy Shelley kanë humbur.
- Biografi: Botoi biografinë e shkurtër Kolonel Tomson
Ai gjithashtu qe editor i revistave Studenti (1920), Dialëria (1926-1928) dhe përgjegjës për redaktimin dhe botimin e revistës Vullnetari i Lirisë (1937).
Në periudhën 1945-1990 kontribuoi në :
- Publicistikë. Shkroi me dhjetra artikuj: studime letrare e historike, reportazhe, portrete, esse, kritikë e satirë. Ndër më të rëndësishmit përmendim: Kongresi i Dytë i Manastirit, Skënderbeu në letërsinë angleze, Bajroni në Shqipëri, Shileri në Shqipëri, Fletë nga historia e shkollave të para shqipe,  Publicistika e motrave Qiriazi.
- Përmbledhja me artikuj Fjala shqipe
- Dramaturgji: Botoi dramën Stuhi në Prill
- Përkthime: Shkroi mbi tridhjetë kryevepra të letërsisë botërore si Fausti nga Goethe, Gëci i Berlihingenit nga Goethe, Fije bari nga Whitman, Mbreti Lir nga Shakespeare
- Biografi: Shkroi biografitë e rilindasve Ismail Qemali, Isa Boletini, Petro Luarasi, Gjerasim Qiriazi, Sevasti Qiriazit ndërsa ajo për Fan Nolin humbi
Mbas ndarjes së tij nga jeta, në periudhën e viteve 1990 - 2010 janë botuar në:
- Publicistikë. Janë botuar për herë të parë disa shkrime të Skënder Luarasit
me kujtime, studime letrare e historike, korespondenca , ndër më të rëndësishmit përmendim: Ditari i Skënder Luarasit: Si u likuiduam. Debatet që fshehu diktatura, Ambasadori amerikan, miku ynë i besës : Herman Bernstein, Komplotonjësit e heshtjes" Mbylle gojën Skënder Luarasi!-kujtime, Ata që nuk më deshën në Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve: kujtime.
U botuan për herë të parë, i plotë, sipas variantit në dorëshkrim Fausti nga Goethe, Vajza e Orleansit nga Schiller, Si ta doni nga Shakespeare, Zgjimi kombëtar shqiptar nga Stavro Skëndi si dhe libri Në brigadat Internacionale në Spanjë : Kujtime
Janë ende të pabotuara librat: Skënder Luarasi: Ç'kam parë e ç'kam dëgjuar : Kujtime, F.Reshpja: Albanian Rhapsody (përkthim në anglisht), Schiller: Don Karlos, Aleksandr S. Gribojedov: Mjerë kush ka mend, Rodrigues. Këtu fjeti një perëndi, Morton F.Eden: Shqipëria: Pakënaqësitë e saj dhe origjina e tyre etj. Konsiderohen të humbura (nuk gjenden njësi fizike) librat Fan Noli: Jeta dhe vepra dhe Sevasti Qiriazi-Dako; përkthimet: Percy Shelley: Prometheu i lidhur, Li Tai Pe: Lirika dhe dispencat: A people history of England (1963) dhe English Literature (1963) etj.

Ky material është shkëputur nga studimi i publikuar në internet: 
Petro Luarasi
SKËNDER LUARASI: PERSONALITETI, VEPRIMTARIA DHE VEPRA

----------


## petrol

Vepra letrare e Skënder Luarasit

Skënder Petro Luarasi ka kontribuar si publicist, biograf, dramaturg, historian e përkthyes.
Krijimtaria e tij përmbledh:

A.Krijime letrare
1.Isa Boletini, monografi,
2.Ismail Qemali,monografi.
3.Motrat Qiriazi,monografi
4.Kolonel Thomson,monografi
5.Petro N.Luarasi,jeta dhe vepra
6.Migjeni, jeta dhe vepra
7.Gjerasim Qiriazi,jeta dhe vepra
8.Sevasti Qiriazi,vepra
9. Agimi i Lirisë-dramë (e shfaqur me 1932)
10.Stuhi në prill-dramë (e shfaqur me 1971)
11.Në Brigadat internacionale- kujtime
12.Fjala shqipe-publicistikë
13.Fjala e lirë shqipe (publicistikë e studime) (E pa botuar)
14.Kujtime historike(E pa botuar)
15.Kujtime autobiografike(Ç'kam parë e ç'kam dëgjuar), (E pa botuar) etj


B.Shqipërime
1. Johan V. Gëte . Faust
2. Johan V. Gëte. Gëci i Berlihingenit
3.Uiliam Shekspir. Rikardi II
4. Uiliam Shekspir. Rikardi III
5. Uiliam Shekspir. Tregtari i Venedikut
6. Uiliam Shekspir. Komedia e gabimeve
7. Uiliam Shekspir.Mbreti Lir
8. Uiliam Shekspir. Si ta doni
9. Fridrih Shiler. Cubat
10.Fridrih Shiler. Fiesko
11. Fridrih Shiler. Intrigë e dashuri
12. Fridrih Shiler. Vilhelm Tel
13.Fridrih Shiler Vajza e Orleanit
14.Fridrih Shiler. Don Karlos (i pa botuar)
15.Ualt Uitman. Fije bari
16. Xhorxh Bajron.Çajld Harold
17. Aleksandër Pushkin. Boris Godunov
18. Alfred Tenison. Enoh Arden
19.Gotold Lesing. Emilia Galoti
20. Aleksandër Ostrovski. Shtrëngata
21.Lope de Vega. Fuente Ovehuna
22.Oskar Uaild. Përralla të zgjedhura
23.Çarls Dikens.Oliver Tuist
24. Kalidasa. Sakuntala
25. Xhon Milton. Samson luftëtari
26. Tomas Uinkop. Skënderbeu
27. Henri Longfellou. Kënga e Hajavathës
28.Frederik Englels. Origjina e familjes, pronës private dhe shtetit
29.Stavro Skëndi .Zgjimi kombëtar shqiptar
30. Morton f. Eden. Shqipëria. Pakënaqësitë e saj dhe origjina e tyre
31. Rodriguez. Këtu fjeti një perëndi ( i pa botuar)
32.Gribojedov. Mjerë kush ka mend (i pa botuar)
33. Frederik Reshpja. Albanian Rhapsodies(i pa botuar) 


Duke paraqitur veprën letrare 65-vjeçare të shkrimtarit Skënder Luarasi,me qindra artikuj në organet brenda e jashtë vendit, "akuzojmë " nga pikëpamja shkencore të gjithë ata që e kanë mënjanuar nga elita letrare shqiptare

----------

